# 3Bld competition!



## ScottTheCuber (Nov 30, 2013)

Sup for the next 24 hrs let's have a bld day where we practice blind just do anything blind!
Write if you got a DNF or a accomplishment!


I will start DNF,


----------



## Username (Nov 30, 2013)

DNS


----------



## Schmidt (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm wwieibd Enid deo.up dflax " 

Hmm, DNF


Spoiler



I'm writing this reply on my iPad


----------



## Mikel (Nov 30, 2013)

Wiping BLD

DNF [10.83, 2.44]

Lets just say there were execution errors.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 30, 2013)

Start Chrome and open SS Forum.

DNF.


----------



## KongShou (Nov 30, 2013)

Open my eyes.

DNF


----------

